# How canadian are you



## fist of fury (Sep 6, 2002)

http://absolutek.com/canadiantest/


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 6, 2002)

89% Canadian, Eh!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 6, 2002)

28%!    I'm no hoser!


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 6, 2002)

You are 33% Canadian. You must be a foreigner, you aren't very Canadian at all


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 6, 2002)

_"You are 94% Canadian. You are VERY Canadian."_


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Sep 6, 2002)

WOOT!! I own you all... I have the lowest % so far %17


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 6, 2002)

I also had 17%.  Long live America! 

Robyn:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 6, 2002)

Take your _"soda"_ and hit the road!
:cuss:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2002)

"You are 72% Canadian. You are an average Canadian"

LOL


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *"You are 72% Canadian. You are an average Canadian"
> 
> LOL *



I knew it you're a spy!

:biggun:


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *28%!    I'm no hoser!  *



Another Texan scores 28%.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 6, 2002)

33% Canadian.........but I think it was rigged........cause I like snow. 
Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Shhh....


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2002)

You are 22% Canadian. You must be a foreigner, you aren't very Canadian at all


----------



## J-kid (Sep 7, 2002)

I am truley a American 22%  , THank GOD.
God Bless America!!!!!!My hOMe sWeeT HOME~!~!


----------



## Seig (Sep 7, 2002)

I beat you all!
I am 11% CANADIAN


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2002)

He gets my vote!


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 7, 2002)

Im 50 percent Canadian..................:shrug:


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 7, 2002)

You are 39% Canadian. You must be a foreigner, you aren't very Canadian at all.   
Yeah, I know...


----------



## The 14th Style (Sep 8, 2002)

17 % Canadian.... well it's hard to be Canadian when you live in the middle of the desert!


----------



## Seig (Sep 8, 2002)

As I understand it, there is desert territory in Canada.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *As I understand it, there is desert territory in Canada. *



Cultural or geographical?


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 8, 2002)

I was just surprised cuz Im british..............


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 8, 2002)

You are 72% Canadian. You are an average Canadian

should be high I guess but Victoria is under the 49th paralell

tony


----------



## The 14th Style (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *As I understand it, there is desert territory in Canada. *


 
Really? I just rewatched all the Molsons & Labatts beer commercials I could find. Didn't see no deserts!   :rofl:


----------



## Danny (Sep 9, 2002)

"You are 78% Canadian. You are an average Canadian"

BTW There are millions of square kilometers of desert in Canada.  It's called the tundra.


----------



## Seig (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Cultural or geographical? *


Well, Gou aside, geographical...Somewhere above Washington State, I believe.  Tess knows more about it than I.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm a whopping 39% Canadian. I have to type this fast; because of that test Rumsfield tabbed me as a "code orange," and the CIA is after me to deport me to Canada.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2002)

Hu hu hu....Danny said "Kilometers." What's that?


----------



## The 14th Style (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danny _
> 
> *"You are 78% Canadian. You are an average Canadian"
> 
> BTW There are millions of square kilometers of desert in Canada.  It's called the tundra.   *



kilometers?? Okay you can save your freaky Canadian double talk for your countrymen,    
Anything that cold CANNOT be a desert!


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 11, 2002)

You are 44% Canadian. You must be a foreigner, you aren't very Canadian at all

Damn me...that number is still way too high for my tastes 

As a desert rat myself, you guys are right.  There is countless area of Canada that's desert.  Hint: Desert doesn't mean a sandy hot place...unless of course it's here in Arizona


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 12, 2002)

It looks like Gou is the most canadian of the canadians.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2002)

I AM!

This poll was for Canadians to see how Canadian they are. Then we get a bunch of morons screaming they're not very Canadian and they are from the USA so god bless the USA.

My response:

What are you? Stupid? Of course you're not very Canadian. You're from the USA G*d D@mn it! That in itself means you're not Canadian! The poll was to see how Canadian you are. Not god bless the USA, home of the free and land of the brave or whatever cr@p you wanna go on about. It was about Canada. CANADA! At no point did it say that being Canadian was against the USA. It did not say that not being very Canadian meant that you were from the USA. In fact it had very little to do with the USA! Why? Because it was about Canada! CANADA!

Holy jeezus H. baldheaded chr*st on a popsicle stick inside a chariot driven side car! Why in the hell would you start screaming _"Long live America"_ and _"God bless America"_ when the poll was about being Canadian? Canada! CANADA! If you take a poll about citizenship of another country other than the one you live in, of course you're probably not going to score high on it.

I swear to god that about half the people on this discussion board need a good old smack in the head because as far as I can see _"common sense"_ isn't nearly as common as people think it is.

The other half. Well. I like you.
:soapbox:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Holy jeezus H. baldheaded chr*st on a popsicle stick inside a chariot driven side car!*




ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!  That's a new one!


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 12, 2002)

Hurry someone get Gou a beer to calm him down!


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 12, 2002)

Im still 50% Canadian...............:shrug:


----------



## LittleGirl (Sep 12, 2002)

You are 33% Canadian. You must be a foreigner, you aren't very Canadian at all.

Correct!


----------



## The 14th Style (Sep 13, 2002)

Jeez GouRonin, don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2002)

YOu have to understand Gou.  When he heard that America was the melting pot, he got confused and thought the grammar was bad.  He thought America was melting pot.  He then got highly pissed because he thought we had figured out how to do it and he hadn't.


----------



## tonbo (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey, 44% Canadian.....not to bad, all things considered.  Yeah, I could have faked it and gotten a higher score, but that would have been dishonest.

God Bless our neighbors to the north!!

And Gou, thanks again for being so eloquent in your dismissal of the mindless.... 


Peace--


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I AM!
> 
> ...



What if the Americans got higher scores than the Canadians? That's why I took it, to see how i would do. It shows that the test actually (sort of) works. What about people from the UP of michigan, minnesota, etc? They may have scored high too. 
And isn't this in the humor forum? 
:asian:


----------



## tamiko (Sep 13, 2002)

Better get Gou a Canadian beer because if you were any good at the quiz you know what we think of American beer!!! :shrug: 

(94% Canadian and proud!!!)


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *God Bless our neighbors to the north!!*



Hey, we may be one of, if not the, largest countries in the world but you guys have 10 times the population we do. But I'll tell you this, if you're in trouble there isn't anyone better to call on to help you out in a scrap 'cause whatever we get into we're in it to win it baby! Woo! 



> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *And Gou, thanks again for being so eloquent in your dismissal of the mindless....*



Just keeping it real for muh peeps...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I AM!
> 
> ...




My Friend,

I took the test, and answered honestly for myself. I got 72 % - AKA Average Canadian. As I live in Michigan, I would hope that I had some of the traits of my neighbors. We cross the bridges or drive *'THRU'* the tunnel, often enough to that I would hope we had shared with each other and learned from that experience.

The weekend of the 19th thru 21st I hope we can doing some more sharing in London.

Rich


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Hey, we may be one of, if not the, largest countries in the world but you guys have 10 times the population we do. But I'll tell you this, if you're in trouble there isn't anyone better to call on to help you
> *


That's right, my fellow Americans, whenever you get in trouble, you can always run to Canada!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *The weekend of the 19th thru 21st I hope we can doing some more sharing in London.*



I have a couch with your name on it.

I also told the dog that Paul is the only one allowed to hump legs that thursday. Man, is the dog disappointed!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



We could always let Paul and the dog sleep together. Maybe then both would be happy.

Rich


----------



## lifewise (Sep 17, 2002)

Happy with an 83% Canadian.... 

I think some were trick questions - everyone knows American beer is weasel piss.

P.S. If dar tis any spelling mistake on here - et be cuz of da French Canadian heritage eh.


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 15, 2002)

im 38 % candian 
im sad :shrug:


----------

